
China’s Nightmarish Citizen Scores Are a Warning for Americans - finnn
https://www.aclu.org/blog/free-future/chinas-nightmarish-citizen-scores-are-warning-americans
======
dynomight
I wish I wasn't reading this on the ACLU but in the mainstream press.

